# Help



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok I have this old tractor I got runing and I need help on what year is it


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Need little more info..make model couple pics would help.


----------



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't find any model number


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like an old Simplicity. I'd have to look at my books at the shop,to be certain.


----------



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks like an old Simplicity. I'd have to look at my books at the shop,to be certain.


Thanks it's got a ten horse briggs in it if that helps


----------



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks like an old Simplicity. I'd have to look at my books at the shop,to be certain.


O yea it has on the back brodmoor


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok ,it's a Simplicity Broadmoor from around the late '60's.
Look at the engine shroud,for some #s. They will be in 1 of 3 places: on the side of the shroud, at the front of the shroud(over the sparkplug area, or on the curved part of the shroud,near the back.
It will say: model xxxxxx,type xxxx-xx,and code xxxxxxxxx.
If you can find those #s,you can use the code # to id the year of the engine,and if it's the original engine it will be within 1 year.
And,by the way,WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## gokarter3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks will do


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks just like my '69 broadmoor - mine sat in a barn for a good 15 years with the original 8HP briggs motor apart - i swapped a newer 10HP on it - er shoehorned the motor in, was a pretty tight fit.

Mine runs and mows, just needs a belt retainer - sorta wish i never took it apart for a cosmetic restore- just hasnt fit back together right again.

Heres mine when i found it:


----------

